# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  rtl کردن فرم اصلی شیر پوینت

## Crestfallen

سلام دوستان کسی میدونه چظور میشه مستر پیچ رو rtl کرد به طوری که quick lunch  سمت راست باشه ؟

----------

